# Speed Square 1/4 inch scale??



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google "Simpson Speed square directions"


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.irwin.com/uploads/documents/97_RafterInstructionManual.pdf

See if this helps.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know about that one, it's not on the one I have.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

It's for when you're laying out stud locations on top and bottom plates. You're using the speed square to square the lines for the studs, and you have a stud that's doubled, like a king stud and a jack stud together, You draw the line for one stud, then you slide the square forward 'till that line is at the 1-1/2" mark on that scale, then you draw another line along the marking edge, which gives you another squared line 1-1/2" from the first, without having to lift the square from the plate, and use scale along the marking edge to measure 1-1/2", (or pull out your measuring tape, or grab a piece of 2x scrap to use as a spacer) then lay the square back down to draw the line. Works for making pairs of squared lines from 1" to 3-1/4" apart, which not coincidentally, is the width of a 2X4. There are probably other layout tasks where this feature is handy.


----------

